# Sleeping in bedroom and the litter box...



## PyroQueen

Hey, I'm getting an (adult) cat soon, and I'm pretty new to this. I have a question though. I planning on letting the cat sleep in my bedroom at night, but I normally keep the door closed. The litter box would not be in my room either. My parents don't want the cat to have free reign of the house during the night either, so I can't keep the door open. So basically, I'm asking, if cats are able to hold through the night? If not, does anyone have a solution?


----------



## PureMuttz

You can do what I've been doing lately:
Moving the litter box into your bedroom at night (and move it back to the original location during the day). Therefore, it's not 24/7, but you won't wake up to accidents in your room.
You could invest in a 2nd litter box for your bedroom, that is only put down at night, if you don't want to move the original one back & forth.

Either way, my cats use their litter box at night. Not often during the day. So closing the access to the litter box would lead to accidents elsewhere.

My cats get fed in the evening, so that may be why, but I wouldn't expect them to ''hold it'' all night just because I didn't want a litter box in the room they're in.


----------



## doodlebug

You need to provide access to a litter box during the night. It's not like you can make the cat use the box before bed to prevent accidents during the night like you would do with a kid. It quite possible that the cat might use the box at say, 4 or 5 pm and not again before you go to bed at say, 10pm. The cat would then be holding it for over 12 hours. This isn't healthy for them, it can lead to urinary infections and other kidney/urinary issues.

The only solution is put a box in your room. If you don't want it used during the day, use a storage tote and put the lid on in the morning. Make sure to scoop it first.


----------



## Heidi n Q

I have eight cats and only two litter boxes. One is a regular "jumbo" size in the bedroom for any cats who sleep with me during the night or nap-time. I keep my door closed to prevent Zooming-Rocket-Butt cats from racing over those sleeping in the bed. The other litterbox is the *main* one. It is actually a LitterChest, home-made at 2'x2'x4' with dryer ducting to vent dust/smell outside.
I scoop boxes just before bedtime and the kitty(s) who sleep overnight in the bedroom usually use it only once during the night, but is very nice to have it there, so they can use it if they wish. Otherwise, you will deal with either accidents, some UTI problems from holding it or a cat crying/clawing at the door so they can get to the l'box.


----------



## Sarah-Lou

PureMuttz said:


> You can do what I've been doing lately:
> Moving the litter box into your bedroom at night (and move it back to the original location during the day). Therefore, it's not 24/7, but you won't wake up to accidents in your room.


I do that 
I have bought an enclosed litter box, just because I think it keeps the smell in better and it has a little handle on it.
I carry it up when she is in my room and when she has full reign of the house I keep it by the back door. She's never had any accidents and completely understands that if she moves, it moves with her.


----------



## Felicis

I keep a smaller litter box (5 bucks at petsmart) in my room for their night-time business.


----------



## P&R

My cats have never had a problem holding it throughout the night, then again we go to bed relatively late (sometime after midnight) and wake up fairly early (6AM during the week, 7-8 on weekends) and I've never had issues with accidents. At the same time all of my animals (2 dogs and a 2.5 month old kitten) are also on a feeding schedule and no one eats after 6PM.


----------

